# Eheim Vac Pro (Battery Operated)



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Took the plunge and ordered one of these (arrived today) 
Quite pricey for what it is but very impressed, does exactly what I wanted.

Obviously I'll still be using my Python for water changes and Substrate clean up each week
I'll be using this on day 3/4 for a quick substrate clean on my main tank as well as fry tanks.

Took me three minutes to quickly remove the main detritus, including rinsing Afterwards. I like how no water needs to be drained while using it.

Anyone else use one..?


----------



## aconite (Aug 9, 2019)

This is timely... I was thinking about getting one of these the other night... now that I'm slowly switching to large weekly water changes instead of every 3 days I need a way of doing quick cleanups in between water changes. Doing a single bucket water change with a siphon vac to remove some dirt is a bit of a pain, and a waste of time, and doesn't really help with water parameters, so having something like that vacuum would be great. I was just concerned that it wouldn't have enough power to suck stuff up properly, and it'd end up as another pointless gadget stuck in the drawer.

Wonder how long the batteries will last...

Nice to hear it's working for you - maybe it's worth me getting one too.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

It says 4 hours with constant use but I'm sure if you put a decent set of batteries in you'd get longer. 
The suction doesn't feel very strong but sucked up all the dirt I aimed it at and left substrate in place.


----------



## Adam84 (Oct 18, 2018)

Is yours a sand substrate, I have been toying with one of these for a while for quick clean ups.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Great for quick clean ups, no pipes or cables to get out. 
My main tank has very fine crushed coral, fry tanks are bare bottom.

Just hover over the substrate and all is well within minutes.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I just hover it over the substrate and picks all the detritus perfectly. 
For deeper substrate cleans I use a Python..


----------

